# Analogwert in Visualisierung anzeigen lassen



## mag81 (16 Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Analogeingangskarte 750-459 mit der ich im Bereich 0-10V messe. Mit Wago I/O Check bekomme ich eine Spannung angezeigt. Nun will ich den aktuellen Wert über meine Web Visualisierung anzeigen lassen. Ich benutze E!Cockpit. Kann mir da Jemand einen Tipp gebe, wie ich das realisiere!


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (16 Dezember 2015)

Hallo mag81,

wie dem Handbuch der 750-459 zu entnehmen ist, bildet ein Analogeingangs-Dezimalwert von 0..32760, die 0..10V ab. Du musst also den Dezimalwert wieder auf die Spannung normieren. Dann kannst du diese als Dezimalwert auf deiner Visualisierung anzeigen lassen.


----------



## mag81 (16 Dezember 2015)

Ok. So weit wollte ich noch gar nicht gehen, aber das merke ich mir.   Ich will erst mal überhaupt einen Live Wert anzeigen lassen. Was mir die Anzeige aus spuckt ist schnuppe.  Dazu habe ich in der Visualisierung ein Textfeld erstellt, bei Textvariable meinen anzuzeigenden Wert und bei Texte %i eingetragen. Somit sollte er mir doch etwas anzeigen oder bin ich da aufm Holzweg?


----------



## winnman (16 Dezember 2015)

Ich hab mit WAGO zwar noch nichts gemacht, aber Textfeld hört sich nach statischem Text an.

Schau mal ob du Felder wie "Eingabefeld", "Ausgabefeld", "Ein/Ausgabefeld" findest.

Für deinen Zweck sollte ein reines Ausgabefeld passen.


----------



## wolfi-sps (16 Dezember 2015)

Hallo mag81,

probier´s mal mit %d  - in der Hilfe unter "Visualisierung, Text" ist die Syntax beschrieben.

wolfi-sps


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (17 Dezember 2015)

Also was auf jedenfall erstmal geht ist %s - anpassen kannst du es ja immer noch wenn es sonst erstmal klappt.


----------



## mag81 (18 Dezember 2015)

Egal was ich eingebe, ich bekomme nur eine 0 zu sehen. Ich habe ja bis jetzt nur meine Variable gemappt. Das müsste aber reichen oder?


----------



## wolfi-sps (18 Dezember 2015)

Was hast Du eingegben:
Im "Text":   %d
In den "Variablen" --> Textausgabe:  Deine Variable
Sollte so funktionieren.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (18 Dezember 2015)

Mach doch mal einen Screenshot und zeig mal was du genau gemacht hast. Hast du die Variable von Handeingegeben oder aus der Liste ausgewählt ?
Warnungen beim Übersetzen ? CPU gestartet ?


----------



## mag81 (18 Dezember 2015)

Im Anhang mal mein Screenshot. Leider kann ich es zu Hause nicht weiter testen. Ich hatte auf Arbeit aber keine Warnungen oder Fehlermeldungen.
Die Variable habe ich aus der Dropdownliste gewählt.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (18 Dezember 2015)

Ist das eine Globale Vari ?


----------



## mag81 (16 Februar 2016)

Ich hatte keine globale Variable deklariert. Somit wurde der Prozess nicht überwacht und ausgewertet. Jetzt läuft es


----------

